# Amazing Daria Lytovchenko



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

Daria Lytovchenko is a young opera singer from Ukraine (soprano). She sings main parts in famous operas. So, she plays Marguerite in the opera Faust by Gounod, Rita in Donizetti's Rita, Bastienne in Mozart's Bastien und Bastienne.
Please see and listen her charming voice and comment on this thread  :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Her YouTube examples suggest that this Ukrainian soprano isn't too bad. Her repertoire isn't my cup of tea but she sounds pretty good. I wonder what the OP had in mind.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Her YouTube examples suggest that this Ukrainian soprano isn't too bad. Her repertoire isn't my cup of tea but she sounds pretty good. I wonder what the OP had in mind.


Do we suppose to see something Barbeblue.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

All the thread had was the title, nothing else. The poster's name was "german". If you click the name you can see what I think they intended to put in the thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> All the thread had was the title, nothing else. The poster's name was "german". If you click the name you can see what I think they intended to put in the thread.


Okay, thanks for this info. :tiphat:


----------



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry, but info disappeared from the post


----------



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

Please, visit her site and channel and comment in this thread. Your mind is very important for us


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

german said:


> Please, visit her site and channel and comment in this thread. Your mind is very important for us


I can't read Russian but I am going to view her clips.


----------



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I can't read Russian but I am going to view her clips.


Her site darialytovchenko.com has info in English and Russian :tiphat:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

loads of underrated singers from Ukraine. I'll have to have a look


----------



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> loads of underrated singers from Ukraine. I'll have to have a look


BalalaikaBoy, I see you just like balalaika


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Meh.

***********


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

german said:


> Her site darialytovchenko.com has info in English and Russian :tiphat:


She can sing, not convinced she is the next rising star though .


----------



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

Pugg said:


> She can sing, not convinced she is the next rising star though .


We will see  Her voice sounds very strong live. So I recommend visit operas with her participation :tiphat:


----------



## german (Jul 11, 2016)

Cool photos from opera Rita





















See more photos


----------

